# Seeking suggestions on non-POS water hose nozzle



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've got a brass style hose end nozzle that I like. My wife hates it.

She likes the pistol grip style. I can't seem to find a good one. They either break, corrode, leak, or start to stick/bind. I keep getting sprayed in the face when I go to turn on the water.

I'm open to other styles but the pistol grip style is preferred to satisfy the XO. Not looking to spend $100 on MQ's fancy Griot's hose nozzle.

I'm game up to $50-60, depending on the construction. I'm currently looking at Gilmour's professional line, which seem to be in the $20 range depending on the product.

I need something that I can use to spray off tools, wash the vehicles, water shrubs, and water flowers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't own one, and at $70 it is slightly higher than the price range you noted, but based on what you have described I would give the Eley Professional Spray Nozzle Set a look.








If you spend $75 you get free shipping and some of their Garden Hose Quick Connect System parts for free. Don't pay attention to the "Hurry, Offer Ends Soon!" though - they always offer this.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ive been happy with this one for a little over a year now. Seems to be working well after not using it all winter too.

I've definitely thought about getting the Elly one in the past. Just haven't pulled the trigger. I do have their hose reel and the quick connect and it is top notch stuff!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@SGrabs33 , I totally missed that thread. Thanks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm still a HUGE fan of the Griot's Finest Hose Nozzle. I know it's a little pricey but the one I have has been going strong for 10 years now without a single issue. I've tried a lot of the hose nozzles out there and this is hands down the best one.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

To revive my own thread, has anyone used the Underhill Proline Magnum-Mini? The Underhill Turbo shift seems designed for a higher GPM than I'm going to have available. Also, for users of either of those products, do you separately have to have a valve to turn on/off water flow, or does the thing rotate?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> I don't own one, and at $70 it is slightly higher than the price range you noted, but based on what you have described I would give the Eley Professional Spray Nozzle Set a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Movingshrub I own one of these nozzles, and it is built like a tank. The nozzle ends are easy to change out, but the whole thing weighs about 2#. It's BEEFY. The swivel built into the hose end connection reduces fatigue when it comes to wrangling the hoses, which is very similar to the reason we put a swivel in the sprayer wand retrofits that are popular on here. I get plenty of pressure with the fan-tip nozzle at a 15° angle to clean the reel mower blades easily through a 5/8" garden hose. The jet is nice to move a lot of debris at one time.

One of the really nice features that I like about both of the nozzle tips is that the washer is integrated into the fitting, so there's no leakage, no shrinking rubber washers, it's just a compression fit that works great.

You get more than adequate flow through the shower tip as well, with 3 settings. It will put out a deluge of water. It makes hand watering an easy and quick task.

Honestly, I figure the only way that you'd have to buy another one of these is if you lost it. It's built to last.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

My hoses started to melt today.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

She likes the pistol ones. My EDC for hand watering are these.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> She likes the pistol ones. My EDC for hand watering are these.


Reviving this from the dead. However, since I'm the OP, I think I'm allowed to do that. Right?

@Greendoc those keep getting my attention as well. My guess is I'd be between 10-20gpm, at 60psi, now that I've installed a pressure reducing valve. The style Ware has seems easy to try out at my local lowes, assuming they have one.

Anyone tried these from underhill?

https://www.underhill.us/products/hose-end-nozzles/2-uncategorised/286-proline-gold-series


----------

